# Which field of photography do you consider is the most difficult?



## imagemaker46 (Mar 16, 2011)

This topic may have already been addressed on this forum. I expect that it will have some interesting answers, depending on the experience of the people that reply. For some I expect they are all difficult, for others less so. There are no right or wrong answers, but giving a good reason why you think a certain area is the most difficut would be insightful.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

underwater photography?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 16, 2011)

No reason? just underwater, why is that difficult?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

cause you have to be scuba certified, use water proof equipment, you cant just practice your shot when you are at home LOL.  THe lighting got to be super hard.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 16, 2011)

This conversation never goes well


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 16, 2011)

That's ok, none of the conversations I've started on here have gone very well.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh.. And you must know how to swim LOL


----------



## e.rose (Mar 16, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> That's ok, none of the conversations I've started on here have gone very well.


 
:hug::


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 16, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> cause you have to be scuba certified, use water proof equipment, you cant just practice your shot when you are at home LOL. THe lighting got to be super hard.



Playing devils advocate here.  For discussion sake.

My 12 year old nephew does underwater photography at the lake every year.  Now he doesnt use a Nikonos or anything.  Although I do have one somewhere.  But he snorkels around using waterproof single use cameras.  He will hold his breath and dive further down, I don't think more than 10' or so.  And I heard this year he has a case for his point and shoot that is supposed to be good to 20' or so.  Says hes already tried it at home just to make sure it is water tight.

Also who says you have to be under water to take underwater pics?    I have some pretty good pics from Yellowstone of some of the pools there.  And they are so clear you would think you could just reach in about a foot and touch what ever is in there.  When in reality its very deep, any you don't really want to put anything in there.  

For me it would be astrophotography.  I don't have the equipment, I don't know squat about astronomy.  And what I have tried looks amaturish.  But I am interested in it.  But the pictures of what I want does require expensive equipment and multiple long exposures.  Some day maybe.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats a good one. I dont even know where to find polaris or the big dipper. I know how to find the moon, thats about it LOL.



benhasajeep said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > cause you have to be scuba certified, use water proof equipment, you cant just practice your shot when you are at home LOL. THe lighting got to be super hard.
> ...


----------



## Forkie (Mar 16, 2011)

For me personally it's non-candid portraits.  I'm generally quite shy, so motivating people into poses and positions I want them in is quite difficult.  Unless it's my girlfriend, I manage it fine with her!  It may be a self confidence thing, I'm not really sure.


----------



## Overread (Mar 16, 2011)

I would say:

Underwater macro photography 

In flight insects

Are two that come to my mind as more challenging than more common photography. Of course each area will have its own challenges from wildlife through to studio and each have its own series of skills and support gear that will make it possible/easier for the photographer.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 16, 2011)

Would a colonoscopy count?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 16, 2011)

I suppose technically, but I think it's more video.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 16, 2011)

The most emotionally difficult - Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep photography.
The most physically difficult - Nature photography (all that hiking)
The most technically difficult - fashion
The most mentally difficult - Weddings (put up with a mother of the bride for 8 hours)
The most difficult business wise - Pets (or other niche markets)

The most difficult of the difficult - Personal projects (if you're in business, they never get done)


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 16, 2011)

The most emotionally difficult - War
The most physically difficult - War (all that hiking, running, jumping into foxholes, jumping out of chopers, avoiding bullets, grenades, and other ammo, etc)
The most technically difficult - War (try processing film, making prints out of a darkroom in a suitcase in a place that may have water for just an hour a day...)
The most mentally difficult - War
The most difficult business wise - War (although easier today thanks to satelite communication)

but, hey, it's not boring 

The most difficult of the difficult - Personal projects (if you're in business, they never get done) 						:thumbup: Very true.


----------



## Davor (Mar 16, 2011)

Id say all photography is challenging in a way, nothing is easy unless your a master of it. I personally have encountered Macro photography to be one of the greatest challenges for me, simply because when your out there in the wild it takes allot of patience and energy to sit there and get the perfect shot.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 16, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> The most emotionally difficult - War
> The most physically difficult - War (all that hiking, running, jumping into foxholes, jumping out of chopers, avoiding bullets, grenades, and other ammo, etc)
> The most technically difficult - War (try processing film, making prints out of a darkroom in a suitcase in a place that may have water for just an hour a day...)
> The most mentally difficult - War
> The most difficult business wise - War (although easier today thanks to satelite communication)




Well played sir!


----------



## Garbz (Mar 16, 2011)

Ground based astro-photography. 
- In the effort of trying to get a decent photo you can spend $30000 on multiple telescopes, computer controlled tripods to track objects in space. 
- Finding a place completely free of light pollution is difficult.
- Finding a day with not only clear skies but correct temperature conditions to limit turbulent air movement which reduces sharpness, and also finding a day with no haze is difficult. 
- Cameras can often be modified to have low pass filters removed, and custom cooling added to reduce noise on sensors. 

On top of that the art usually involves stacking of photos. 
- To get at some of the fainter objects you will typically stack something like 100 images. 
- Each image will be a long exposure at the highest ISO so your camera's LCD preview is a noisy useless mess.
- Frequently this is done with different wavelength filters on the lens with images combined into colour in post processing.
- The span of taking all the needed exposures can sometimes last several weeks. (Fortunately it's easy enough to find the object you're photographing again).
- Cold weather is better for the cameras, but no so good for sitting outside.

And worst of all, until you sit down at your computer push a button and hold your breath, you don't actually know what you will get out of the picture in the end. There's so much room for error. I'll take underwater photography any day thanks!


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 16, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Would a colonoscopy count?



Not that hard actually.  I do something similar with basically the same equipment.  I boroscope jet engines as part of my job.  In some ways mine is a bit tougher as I don't have a set closed path to move the scope through.  Actually operating the scope mechanically is probably not that tough to learn.  Tougher part is using the different ways to measure, and actually catching discrepancies.


----------



## skieur (Mar 16, 2011)

Aerial photography.  Hanging out of an open cockpit plane safely, while not getting air sick is the first challenge.  The more difficult challenge is dealing with lighting, haze and colour balance...too blue, as well as restrictions preventing flight below a certain height in city areas.

skieur


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 16, 2011)

Infant photography.

They're all angry raisins who pee and poop at random, and love to yell right in your face. They are completely unreasonable, and probably the most selfish beings around.

:|


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know that it is all that hard to do any one type of photography at some level.  Although it is exceedingly difficult to be consistently great in any of them.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

IMO, street photography is the most difficult because the photographer has to catch an instant in time when the conjunction of things in front of his/her eye make a composition that is pleasant and has a meaning that extends beyond the frame. 

All the rest of the stuff you've mentioned are technical or physical difficulties that anyone can overcome with time, effort and money to produce something acceptable. Good street photography takes skill, timing, talent and luck..


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 17, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> IMO, street photography is the most difficult because the photographer has to catch an instant in time when the conjunction of things in front of his/her eye make a composition that is pleasant and has a meaning that extends beyond the frame.
> 
> All the rest of the stuff you've mentioned are technical or physical difficulties that anyone can overcome with time, effort and money to produce something acceptable. Good street photography takes skill, timing, talent and luck..


 
All that could be applied to animal photography. In the wild that is. Not to mention that some animals can be dangerous to one's health. Of course a street photog could get beat up by some irate subject 


I mention War Photography because it is something I know and, although I'm sure there are some, I don't personally know a single war photog who has not been changed by the experience. Mental problems that affect soldiers returning from combat can and do also affect photographers and those are not always possible to overcome. And let's not forget that there are more deaths in that type of photography than in any other.

But the truth is that, in most cases, once a photog plunges into a specific field of photography it won't seem as hard as it once did. Photography is photography, even if each field has its own set of tricks.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 17, 2011)

@c.cloudwalker, As much as everyone on there has their own opinions and like I wrote in the first post their is no right or wrong answer, I have to agree that covering a war is more difficult mentally than physically. The physical you can overcome with time, the mental images never go away, there are no pretty pictures in war, it's not about shooting flowers, or the stars and planets. It's about death and destuction.  My dad spent time in Vietnam covering the war, although he wasn't there very long it had affects, he was in Israel for the 6 day war and came home with partial hearing loss. 

Personally I have seen my share of tragety working as a photojournalist.  Whatever field of photography involves images that make affect the scar the thoughts is the most difficult.  I shoot sports full time, for me it's easy, but it is also stressful, one chance, one shot, you miss it's over, no setting up missing the worild record, but it's just sports.

It's hard to really say what is the most difficult, unless you've covered everything, i've been fortunate that my career has allowed me to shoot in most every field and some are difficult, physically and mentally demanding at the same time, others it's no big deal.  It all comes down to experience, how confident the camera holder is, personal physical condition, and being able to separate the images that disturb from the thoughts.  Like I said if you haven't done the job you don't know what goes into creating a photo.


----------



## ghache (Mar 17, 2011)

Pr0nography. it can get REALLY hard.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 17, 2011)

And then an idiot tosses in his opinon on an intelligent topic.


----------



## ghache (Mar 17, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> And then an idiot tosses in his opinon on an intelligent topic.


 
why dont you go cry somewhere else. dont even bother replying back because I wont get into an argument with you again. Find something better to do. Some amateur took gigs from you today? you have nothing else to do than rage on the web?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 17, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> It's hard to really say what is the most difficult, unless you've covered everything, i've been fortunate that my career has allowed me to shoot in most every field and some are difficult, physically and mentally demanding at the same time, others it's no big deal.  It all comes down to experience, how confident the camera holder is, personal physical condition, and being able to separate the images that disturb from the thoughts.  Like I said if you haven't done the job you don't know what goes into creating a photo.



Agreed. To be honest, I never really thought of war photography as being hard while I was doing it. I was young and crazy, I was in shape, I was ready for the death and destruction including mine and, it was exciting. Plus I was doing what I wanted. It is only later, watching friends of mine disintegrate mentally, that I realized the toll it takes on some people.

And I've lost way more adventurer friends than I lost war photog friends. Photography, overall, is not the most dangerous way to live.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm sorry if I offended you again, I thought that this forum was suppose to be informatitive, open some intelligent discussions for both amateurs and professional alike, you seem to be dragging this amateur issue along into what ever I write. I offer up a topic for amateurs and professionals to share their observations into what could be interesting to all, share my own personal views on the subject, other intelligent people have shared their views and then you have decided to once again hijack an intelligent thread of information.  It doesn't appear that you have anything to add that shows any kind of respect for other people. I really don't care if you want to make comments about me, but you are insulting the intelligence of others on this forum, by displaying your own personal ignorance on photography.

I'll hold you to this comment you made. "I won't get into an argument with you again" So I take it that you won't be saying anything else on this forum?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 17, 2011)

Seriously, his comment was funny.  You call him an idiot for it, what did you really expect?  I think you're sabotaging your own threads by having no sense of humor...


----------



## ghache (Mar 17, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> I'm sorry if I offended you again, I thought that this forum was suppose to be informatitive, open some intelligent discussions for both amateurs and professional alike, you seem to be dragging this amateur issue along into what ever I write. I offer up a topic for amateurs and professionals to share their observations into what could be interesting to all, share my own personal views on the subject, other intelligent people have shared their views and then you have decided to once again hijack an intelligent thread of information. It doesn't appear that you have anything to add that shows any kind of respect for other people. I really don't care if you want to make comments about me, but you are insulting the intelligence of others on this forum, by displaying your own personal ignorance on photography.
> 
> I'll hold you to this comment you made. "I won't get into an argument with you again" So I take it that you won't be saying anything else on this forum?


 
Why so serious? btw your thread has been discussed 10 time before. And for me not saying not anything else on this forum again, i am sorry but i am not the one who joined this place an diss 80 % of this forum members in my first 2 weeks of being here. I might not have your "crazy 40 year old undersdanding of photography and light" but i dont try to act like im god gift to photography. unless you show us your unbelievable work, you are nothing else than another opinion on the interwebz. The only thing you talk about is how photography is turning to a mess and how your career was awesome. Dont you think you should have fun a bit and stop taking everything so seriously because your going to die from stomac ulcers. Im here to learn, share what i know and have fun. and yes i will tell you to **** off one more time. /end


----------



## ghache (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2011)

Now I remember why I left TFP before.
The significant proportion of boobs and the constant childish arguments.

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I'm not sure why I decided to join this forum, other than I thought it would be an interesting place to share some professional thoughts and perhaps help  a few people........it appears I was wrong. So this is it for me.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2011)

Nikongear.com  all gear accepted but 60% shoot nikon,  much better photography, much more international, much better moderation (I'm a mod), much better behavior, very few beginners, much higher level of knowledge and dedication


----------



## Garbz (Mar 17, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> much better moderation (I'm a mod),


 
I call bias


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2011)

TBH, not much moderating is necessary.
Our only enforced rule is one must be respectful of other members and their work (except Australians, particularly those from Brisbane.:lmao


----------



## jake337 (Mar 17, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> Well I'm not sure why I decided to join this forum, other than I thought it would be an interesting place to share some professional thoughts and perhaps help a few people........it appears I was wrong. So this is it for me.


 
Try www.openphotographyforums.com


----------



## Stutterfly (Mar 17, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> TBH, not much moderating is necessary.
> Our only enforced rule is one must be respectful of other members and their work (except Australians, particularly those from Brisbane.:lmao



:sad anim:


----------



## Joves (Mar 17, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> TBH, not much moderating is necessary.
> Our only enforced rule is one must be respectful of other members and their work (except Australians, particularly those from Brisbane.:lmao



Well I like to come back here on ocassion to see if they cleaned up the train wrecks. Which they havent. I joined NG just havent posted yet. 
Also I dont find astro photography too difficult, expensive yes but, hard not anymore. You practically dont even need to know the sky anymore, all you need to know where Polaris is and get aligned. Then the scope does the rest.The new CCD cams have become less expensive and are much faster that the one I built many years ago when the crappy chips of that day were in the $2K range. Yes it still takes some work to get images but, it has become much simpler.


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 17, 2011)

Deal with Bridezilla and her mother just one time and you will have your answer.


----------



## Stutterfly (Mar 17, 2011)

No one has mentioned live music. Try being in a 3metre X 80cm space with 10 other photographers, a couple of red lights and no time to set up shots. Forget composition, forget asking the subject to move into better light for the shot - it's click + pray. High ISO, fast shutter, wide open and fingers crossed. 

Few weeks back I came home from a Silverstein show and cleaned spittle off my lens hood. Security see us as pests, promoters see us as free advertising to be exploited and punters are usually jealous of our proximity to the stage and will use any reason to poke/kick us. Sometimes the artists themselves loathe us. 

That said...it's such a rush. 

I can't claim it as the most difficult, because I haven't really explored other fields of photography - but it is challenging.


----------



## reedshots (Mar 17, 2011)

posed people shots are the hardest (not the stolen image) - you have to deal with PEOPLE!! anything else is cake.


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe this kind: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-gallery/223647-hardest-type-photography.html


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2011)

TBH, all concert shots seem to look alike to me.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 18, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Maybe this kind: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-gallery/223647-hardest-type-photography.html



Thanks for reminding us that most questions have already been asked...





The_Traveler said:


> TBH, all concert shots seem to look alike to me.



I have to agree with this 

Then again, so do most other types of photos.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well after taking a day to relax and understanding the depth of the photographers on this forum I thought I would just add a few thoughts. I read through the previous post of what people thought was the hardest field to work in. 

I shoot sports, and I shoot sports really well. There have been comments about nature photography and the chances of being attacked by lions, bears and chmips, oh my, ever stood on the sidelines of a professional football game and watched some photographer not paying attention get run over by a 300 pound player, ever shoot baseball and been hit by a 100mph baseball coming off a bat, ever been hit by a hockey puck travelling at 107mph in the chest. Welcome to the world of shooting professional sports.

Had some kid throw up on your shoes, had some bride bitching about her wedding, had some someone think the photo makes them look to fat, stars not bright enough, flowers don't look pretty enough..........oh wait is that a body on the side of the road, is that a starving child, is that a tragic moment in someones life that I have to record.

Photography in a professional world, and it is a chosen world, not a hobby, the photos you look at and say "wow" that's amazing, that's tragic, I can't imagine doing that, being in that situation, thowing up on the side of the road because the stench of decaying bodies in the air is so overwhelming.

Think about all the images that have moved you to tears, good or bad........standing at the back of of camera is a 24/7 professional.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh and if anyone wants to see what I shoot.     www.scottgrant.photoshelter.com    have a look at featured favourties gallery. They're not all great, but I add what I like.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 18, 2011)

Having added my say to the subject, I would also like to to just say that I have great respect for photographers that produce all the amazing images that I look at and am amazed at what they produce, it doesn't matter what field they work in, what era they worked in, they have all done something that many of us will never do in our lives.  Respect is earned, and with photographers, it is not always earned though images produced. What we do, how we work is what defines us as professionals, and not all professionals are cut from from the same cloth.

I pissed people off, I made people think, and whatever I say comes from the heart.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 18, 2011)

Hardest shots I have taken were for work (aerospace engineering).  Doing materials development some of the macro shots represented millions of dollars of invested work (and months of time). So making sure they were good enough to get the data we needed could be a bit stressful.


----------

